# Protection Bitework & Control Video



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I got someone to film the training at the club on Saturday.....

The training was both in bite determination, both reactive and passive....and the control beforehand and afterwards - (Off Lead)...

Bags of emphasis on Xena being happy with me in the fight also... In addition to her being clear headed around the 'bad guy'...

At the end, a bit of 'civil' work to proof it's still the 'man' she's after...

As always, it's a discussion - so any thoughts, opinions, views etc...lets have 'em please...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNaDEu7u-N8

Thanks
Gary


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I liked the hands-on with the dog still attached. A realistic exercise.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yes, very nice. Good to see equipment don't mean squat to her either.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

David Frost said:


> I liked the hands-on with the dog still attached. A realistic exercise.
> 
> DFrost


Thanks David.. .

Yeah.. it's something I train regularly...so she's totally comfortable with me being close. She even fights/bites a bit harder if I'm helping...it seems to boost her already big confidence.

I've seen several 'hard/tough' dogs drop off the bad guys or re-bite, loosen grip etc once handler gets involved...as if they're expecting a bollocking or a telling off...

Of course in any live situation police, military or personal protection - in 99% of the time you're going to be backing your dog up and not just leave them in the fight alone. If you're dog is used to you doing that, it'll be fine. It's the old adage "Train Hard, Fight Easy"


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Fun stuff.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Bravo to Gary and Xena, for the excellent work shown here. Cheers.

Colin


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Nice - I like the clarity she shows between being asked to ignore the prone man and then being sent on him still passively in the same position. I've never done passive bites (we train in french ring) and I'd like to see if he could do it. It would add a lot of clarity in what the command to attack means I think.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would want to see more outs and reattacks, More outs off of the decoy on the ground, and a bit more attention to the decoy on the little transport thing that you did. She seems to know that pattern fairly well. Maybe a closer transport, or teach the escort ??


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I would want to see more outs and reattacks, More outs off of the decoy on the ground,


What, like out and re-bite, out and re-bite - that sort of thing?



Jeff Oehlsen said:


> and a bit more attention to the decoy on the little transport thing that you did. She seems to know that pattern fairly well. Maybe a closer transport, or teach the escort ??


It's a bit of a balance with her...she's always up for the 'bite' and because she's so quick, she's on him in a flash (on the attack on handler, during escort)...

It used to be a problem at one time (re-engaging at the slightest bit of a thing) and she had to be corrected regularly...which is why her focus splits between him and me.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, with some OB like out down, out sit or something mixed in.

Of course she is quick to engage, she is just a lovely dog. I would love to see you teach her an escort. I also think that you could get her to do the work up close as well, the way you are doing it.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I would love to see you teach her an escort. I also think that you could get her to do the work up close as well, the way you are doing it.



Our escort is 6 to 8 feet away from the suspect. Suspect in front, dog to the rear with the handler. In truth, it's rarely used now. Most subjects are cuffed from the prone position and escorted by other officers. It may be important for sport, can't say. 

DFrost


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Yes, with some OB like out down, out sit or something mixed in.
> 
> Of course she is quick to engage, she is just a lovely dog. I would love to see you teach her an escort. I also think that you could get her to do the work up close as well, the way you are doing it.


Yeah..I'll do some variations and give it a go...

Thanks


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

David Frost said:


> Our escort is 6 to 8 feet away from the suspect. Suspect in front, dog to the rear with the handler. In truth, it's rarely used now. Most subjects are cuffed from the prone position and escorted by other officers. It may be important for sport, can't say.
> 
> DFrost


Yeah, I only teach it as it's required in a service dog trial schedule. (There's 2 competitions per year over here. Once county and one national level).

We've competed for the last couple of years in them, as you know.


----------



## Sheena Tarrant (Sep 21, 2008)

Gary Garner said:


> (There's 2 competitions per year over here. Once county and one national level).


Gary, when are you and Xena next competing? Would be fun to come watch if the scheduling works out.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Sheena Tarrant said:


> Gary, when are you and Xena next competing? Would be fun to come watch if the scheduling works out.


It'll be June and July next year.... 

Yorkshire and Leicestershire are the locations ( I take it you're in the UK ?)


----------



## Sheena Tarrant (Sep 21, 2008)

Gary Garner said:


> It'll be June and July next year....
> 
> Yorkshire and Leicestershire are the locations ( I take it you're in the UK ?)


Yes, I'm in the UK (Edinburgh) for the next little while. I'll make sure to keep my eyes peeled on the WDF to see when you'll be competing, as it would be fun to watch Xena in person!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Sheena Tarrant said:


> Yes, I'm in the UK (Edinburgh) for the next little while. I'll make sure to keep my eyes peeled on the WDF to see when you'll be competing, as it would be fun to watch Xena in person!


That's very kind.

The June 2010, will be at Rivos Kennels, Barnsley, South Yorkshire.

The July 2010, will be at HMP Newbold Revel, near Rugby


----------



## mitch kuta (Mar 5, 2007)

Did not read all the replies so maybe a repeatbut. Would like to see more focus on decoy not handler on escort. Also looking at camera when decoy was on the ground. Looked good just more focus on decoy. Maybe some more pressure and some stick hits from decoy would get more attention. Let her know decoy means buisiness


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

mitch kuta said:


> Did not read all the replies so maybe a repeatbut. Would like to see more focus on decoy not handler on escort. Also looking at camera when decoy was on the ground. Looked good just more focus on decoy. Maybe some more pressure and some stick hits from decoy would get more attention. Let her know decoy means buisiness


Depending what Garry has been doing the dog may be looking for other attackers? Most of the time when we do some bite work there is more than one attacker. My dog might not pay full attention to the man being escorted if there are other guys standing around. Not saying one is right or wrong.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

For me, if the dog who is quick to bite can learn to escort up close, then when it is done further away, the control becomes better.

Quote: Let her know decoy means buisiness

Yeah, kick her in the head. Idiot. She is already quick to bite, so your solution is to wack her with the stick. Nice. Get back on the bench. HA HA


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

mitch kuta said:


> Would like to see more focus on decoy not handler on escort. Also looking at camera when decoy was on the ground. Looked good just more focus on decoy. Maybe some more pressure and some stick hits from decoy would get more attention. Let her know decoy means buisiness


She knows decoy means business... you can see from the detemination of the attack and bite, she doesn't give less than 100%.

Like Chris correctly said, Xena is trained in Personal Protection and not just sport - so she's always on the lookout for the 2nd and 3rd bad guys.

There was the guy with the camera, and then about 5 or 6 other people at different places watching... Although none of them were in the 'scenario', Xena doesn't know that.
She's got excellent 'surveillance' skills during protection and literally 'watches my back'... 

We've done exercises/training before, where another 'bad guy' has emerged from bushes, or the field or a car whilst I'm dealing with the first one. This keeps her alert and focusses on the task (protecting me), not just simply enjoying herself biting one person. So she's always on the ready for the 'other bad guy'...

She does this during a trial too...she'll turn to watch the judge and the steward too.. I'm sure I've lost a few points for it, but I understand why she does it and I appreciated it.

I've seen some dogs concentrating so much on the initial guy that someone has been able to sneak up and approach the handler and the dog hasn't even noticed they are there, let alone done something about it.

Hope that explains it.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Gary, you don't have to convince me. I like that dog. I'm more than willing to give that dog a good home if you need to get rid of it. ha ha. One thing I'd like to see, and you may not even practice, is the dog coming out of the vehicle with you already on the ground fighting a suspect. Jerry Lyda, made some great comments about that scenario in an earlier discussion, it's definately something you might want to try with a muzzle if you haven't already worked it. Or, maybe it just doesn't fit into your routine. 

DFrost


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gary Garner said:


> She knows decoy means business... you can see from the detemination of the attack and bite, she doesn't give less than 100%.
> 
> Like Chris correctly said, Xena is trained in Personal Protection and not just sport - so she's always on the lookout for the 2nd and 3rd bad guys.
> 
> ...


As long as the dog is looking at the other people and aint looking at a ground hog im ok with it. I guess it aint great for points or nothing.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Apparently, some have assumed that she is deaf. No need to look.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

In the next video..I'm going to try to film some close up bite work..to show quality, or not, of the bite...


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Apparently, some have assumed that she is deaf. No need to look.


 
Just depends what you want, chocolate or vanilla


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Apparently, some have assumed that she is deaf. No need to look.


Good One!

Hey Jeff, Didn't I see you on "Survivor" last week?:mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

As far as Xena not looking at the bad guy, does anyone that has followed Gary and Xena REALLY think she's not aware of what's going on around her? 
Didn't think so! ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Not one bit.:twisted:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Hey Jeff, Didn't I see you on "Survivor" last week?

I don't watch TV, and I am pretty sure I was not being paid to prance around and act like a bitch to kick someone off an island for money. You will have to be more specific, like "hey Jeff, on survivor last week they had to catch dogs and looked real stupid......just like you do. I would get that. =D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Back on thread...I've address your request Jeff...



Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I would want to see more outs and reattacks, More outs off of the decoy on the ground


Here's this morning's training video;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dGq2mTczqw&feature=channel_page

As always thoughts and opinions most welcome by all..

Thanks
Gary


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I really, really like that dog. 

DFrost


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

David Frost said:


> I really, really like that dog.
> 
> DFrost


Thanks David... She's a darling..isn't she? O

I'm going to post an obedience video in a short time, to show it's not all bite, bite, bite.


----------

